# I hate these "What If" debates



## AceHBK (Oct 21, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my brother and I swear I hate those "what if' debates.  You know the good ol..."Could the 2007 Patriots beat the '86 Bears?"

I try to stay away from these hypothetical type questions b/c YOU WILL NEVER KNOW!

Well my brother and I were talking and bring up how he would like to see Anderson Silva vs. Randy Couture.  Then, he says "Silva would beat Couture"

Right then I had a loud...long...groan....

The idea of "what if" for these 2 fighters meeting is crazy in itself
2nd...with weight classes being so different how could you even think one could beat the other??  My brother goes on and on and on about how Silva could beat him and how Couture would last till the second round and then it would be over....

How many of you all been thru these types of debates with folks over MMA fighters?


----------



## thetruth (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't like the what if debates if they go on and on and on but they can be fun to ponder now and again.   Randy would beat Silva hands down as they stand today.  If Randy can throw Sylvia around then Silva would be in trouble. At the same weight it would be interesting.   


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## crushing (Oct 21, 2007)

Of course there is no way to come to a resolution on such debates, but it can be an interesting mental exercise.

I don't hear the fighter debates because, well, I don't hear people talking much about MMA, except maybe the results after the fights.

As for debating football:  Personally, I don't think the '85 Bears or '72 Dolphins could hang with today's Patriots.  In fact, I think those teams would have a difficult time hanging with today's mediocre teams.  Today's athletes are just so much bigger, stronger, and faster than they were 20 and 30 years ago.


----------



## mini_dez (Oct 22, 2007)

crushing said:


> Personally, I don't think the '85 Bears or '72 Dolphins could hang with today's Patriots.



Yeah, but I mean, what if, like, the Bears/Dolphins could have one superpower each and the Patriots were all missing at least 3 fingers?!


----------



## Odin (Oct 22, 2007)

lol i remember the Fedor vs 'almost anything that can move'' debates....lol they were funny.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 22, 2007)

Fedor vs the 85 Bears, but Fedor gets a 2-by-4 and gets to wear a helmet and the bears are wearing only speedos.  (yes even the Fridge)


----------



## Carol (Oct 22, 2007)

Ditka was a god


----------



## Odin (Oct 22, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Fedor vs the 85 Bears, but Fedor gets a 2-by-4 and gets to wear a helmet and the bears are wearing only speedos. (yes even the Fridge)


 
Fedor by Kimura


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Ditka was a god


 
This thread reminds me of da Bears superfans:

Pat Arnold: You know gentlemen, I may not even watch the basketball game today. 

Bob Swerski: Yeah? 

Pat Arnold: I may turn my attention to the Indianapolis 500. 

Bob Swerski: Well, at least the outcome of that is in question. Who do you gentlemen like in a race? Now the favorites are Rick Mears, A.J. Foyt, and Gary Bettenhousen. 

Pat Arnold: I like Mears. 

Carl Wollarski: Mears. 

Todd O'Conner: MEARS! 

Superfans: Rick Mears! 

Bob Swerski: Now what if Da Bears were to enter the Indianapolis 500? Uhhh, what would you predict would be the outcome, huh? 

Todd O'Conner: How would they compete? 

Bob Swerski: Well, let's say they rode together in a big bus. 

Carl Wollarski: Is Ditka driving? 

Bob Swerski: Of course. 

Carl Wollarski: Then I like Da Bears! 

Bob Swerski: Sure. 

Todd O'Conner: Yeah, I gotta go with Da Bear Bus! 

Superfans: Da Bear Bus! 

Carl Wollarski: Bus full of Bears! 


http://snltranscripts.jt.org/90/90tsuperfans.phtml


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 22, 2007)

Odin said:


> Fedor by Kimura


 
Fedor by Kimura, RNC, Tap out due to strikes, kimura, kimura again, arm bar, RNC, Tap out due to strikes, Tap out due to strikes, Tap out due to strikes, Tap out due to strikes, Tap out due to strikes, Tap out due to strikes, KO, KO, KO, Tap out due to strikes, KO, knee-bar, Tap out due to strikes, Tap out due to strikes, KO, KO, and Unanimous Decision.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 23, 2007)

This is the sort of thinking responsible for 'Rocky Balboa'


----------



## Kreth (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't forget the upcoming Rambo sequel. where our hero rescues kidnapped veterans from a terrorist assisted living facility.


----------



## crushing (Oct 23, 2007)

Kreth said:


> Don't forget the upcoming Rambo sequel. where our hero rescues kidnapped veterans from a terrorist assisted living facility.


 
Now I'm confused.  I thought that was the next Die Hard.


----------

